# Onkyo Subwoofer's



## rainbow2 (Apr 21, 2014)

I recently bought an Onkyo 626 receiver. Between the SKw-204 or the SKW-770 what would be the better subwoofer to purchase to match to my receiver? 

The family room that this will go into opens up to the kitchen, so the total area is 15'x40' and I will be putting in ceiling speakers, with each speaker having total power of 250w.


----------



## Aundudel25 (Dec 13, 2013)

Since they are both powered subs either one would be fine. However, i would look to get a sub to match your room and not the receiver.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Aundudel25 said:


> Since they are both powered subs either one would be fine. However, i would look to get a sub to match your room and not the receiver.


Agree on both counts. Since your receiver doesn't know what is hooked up to, the bigger questions are room, and budget. It looks like you want to be under 200 bucks? How big is your room? Is it open to other rooms, and what speakers are you powering?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

The very minimum sub I would ever recommend is this HSU STF2. Anything less and your simply not going to gain anything thats worthwhile.


----------



## rainbow2 (Apr 21, 2014)

I am sorry I put in the wrong model number for the receiver. It is the Onky 626. The room where the TV and receiver will be is the familyroom and it opens up to the kitchen. So, the total area in 15'x40' and I will be installing ceiling speakers that have a total of 250 watts per speaker. So, what would the better subwoofer be? the SKW204 or SKW770.


----------



## rainbow2 (Apr 21, 2014)

The receiver is the Onkyo 626. The room is the familyroom that opens up to the kitchen. The total area is about 15'x40' and I will be mounting ceiling speakers that have a total output of 250 watts per speaker.


----------



## rainbow2 (Apr 21, 2014)

What subwoofer would you recommend the SKW-204 or SKW-770? Thanks


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

rainbow2 said:


> I am sorry I put in the wrong model number for the receiver. It is the Onky 626. The room where the TV and receiver will be is the familyroom and it opens up to the kitchen. So, the total area in 15'x40' and I will be installing ceiling speakers that have a total of 250 watts per speaker. So, what would the better subwoofer be? the SKW204 or SKW770.


Well, that is a nice rcvr, but I hate to say that IMO, neither of those subs will give meaningful output in your space. It's just too big. My situation is similar, (but larger) and I think you'll destroy either one of them. What is your max budget?


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

Hi rainbow welcome to the forum. 
When it comes to subwoofers thereis no benefits gained by sticking with the brand of speakers or AVR you have.

Generally speaking this group is going to want to recommend the best sub available that fits your budget.
Generally speaking that means an internet direct subwoofer. 

How much do the subs you listed cost?

If you are only interested in picking between the two you listed take the second one.


----------



## rainbow2 (Apr 21, 2014)

Hi. The SKW-204 is listed at $130.00 and has 230 watts. The SKW-770 is listed at $149.00 and has 290 watts.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

When it comes to subs usually the bigger the better. so the 770 would be the best one if thats your max budget.


----------



## rainbow2 (Apr 21, 2014)

Yes, that is kind of my budget max. Thanks for your help!


----------



## Aundudel25 (Dec 13, 2013)

If 150 is your max budget i would pick the second one especially since your room is so large. And whichever one you pick i would place it nearfield if you can. 

Another option might be the polk psw10?


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Aundudel25 said:


> If 150 is your max budget i would pick the second one especially since your room is so large. And whichever one you pick i would place it nearfield if you can. Another option might be the polk psw10?


I agree. And it's cheaper. Probably a little more capable too. If up can stretch a little more budget (I know how hard that can be) this is a crazy deal. 
http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B000092TT0/ref=pd_aw_sbs_1?pi=SL500_SS115


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

Agree that if you can stretch to $200 the Polk sub is better and probably as good as it gets for $200.


----------



## rainbow2 (Apr 21, 2014)

Is that the Polk psw505? What do think about the BIC American F12 475 watt PSW. I saw that it got very good reviews.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

rainbow2 said:


> Is that the Polk psw505? What do think about the BIC American F12 475 watt PSW. I saw that it got very good reviews.


Yeah that's a Polk psw505. I don't have any personal experience with BIC. But they seem to be very favorable on a budget, and it seems they have a good reputation overall. I have a friend who uses the Polk, and i can say it's very surprising. The published info shows the Polk to be tuned very slightly lower and twice the rms. This should be taken with a grain of salt, but I thought was worth mentioning. I'm only guessing, but I would suspect the polk has a better cabinet too. That's the one I would buy, of the two. I wish I had more experience with BIC, to give better advice but I just don't.


----------



## rainbow2 (Apr 21, 2014)

What do you think of the Polk psw505 or the BIC American F12, 475 watt swub. This will all be in my living room which has direct access to the kitchen, so the whole room size will be 15'x40' and I will be installing (4) 250 watt each ceiling speakers. I don't want to spend over $200 for a sub. This BIC is on sale at Amazon for $189 and gets really good reviews.


----------



## jamesfrazier (Jul 24, 2011)

rainbow2 said:


> What do you think of the Polk psw505 or the BIC American F12, 475 watt swub. This will all be in my living room which has direct access to the kitchen, so the whole room size will be 15'x40' and I will be installing (4) 250 watt each ceiling speakers. I don't want to spend over $200 for a sub. This BIC is on sale at Amazon for $189 and gets really good reviews.


I would get 2 Dayton audio sub-1200. Read jmans review about it. They are going for 100 a piece on parts express right now.


----------



## rainbow2 (Apr 21, 2014)

Thanks, I'll look into the Dayton's.


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

rainbow2 said:


> What do you think of the Polk psw505 or the BIC American F12, 475 watt swub. This will all be in my living room which has direct access to the kitchen, so the whole room size will be 15'x40' and I will be installing (4) 250 watt each ceiling speakers. I don't want to spend over $200 for a sub. This BIC is on sale at Amazon for $189 and gets really good reviews.


If you can spend $200 in my opinion the Polk PSW505 would be the sub to get.


----------

